# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Parution du livre "Business Intelligence avec SQL Server 2008 R2"

## sfantini

Business Intelligence
avec SQL Server 2008 R2
_Matrisez les concepts et ralisez un systme dcisionnel_

_Auteur : Sbastien Fantini
Editeur : Edition ENI
ISBN : 978-2-7460-5566-7_

*Prsentation*
  Ce livre sur la Business Intelligence (BI) avec SQL Server 2008 R2, s'adresse  tous les membres d'une quipe dcisionnelle : chef de projet, architecte, dveloppeur ETL, dveloppeur de rapports, service Aide  la Matrise d'Ouvrage (AMO). Du dbutant au technicien expriment, le lecteur bnficiera d'une approche mtier du dcisionnel.

  Tout au long du livre, et trs progressivement, l'auteur dtaille les concepts cls du dcisionnel puis les met concrtement en application. Ainsi, au cours des diffrents chapitres, le lecteur va utiliser les diffrents outils de la suite SQL Server pour btir progressivement un systme dcisionnel complet et professionnel. A chaque chapitre, le livre regorge de solutions concrtes et professionnelles et de bonnes pratiques. Le lecteur bnficie des retours d'exprience de l'auteur pour finalement gagner en expertise sur les diffrentes tapes d'un projet dcisionnel.

  Plus prcisment, l'auteur propose de crer le systme dcisionnel d'une socit virtuelle, Distrisys. Ce sera l'occasion pour le lecteur d'aborder les sujets suivants : - L'architecture des serveurs et le choix des licences - La modlisation de l'entrept de donnes - La conception du cube Analysis Services - La ralisation des diffrents types de flux d'alimentation ETL avec Integration Services - L'utilisation d'Excel et de PowerPivot pour exploiter les donnes dcisionnelles - La ralisation de rapports oprationnels et dcisionnels avec Reporting Services.

  Les diffrentes solutions ralises au cours du livre sont en tlchargement sur le site www.editions-eni.fr et sont directement exploitables dans des projets.

*Les chapitres du livre*
Avant-propos - Introduction - Installation et dcouverte des outils SQL Server - Raliser son premier systme dcisionnel - La modlisation dimensionnelle - Alimenter l'entrept de donnes avec SSIS - Restituer les donnes dcisionnelles - Conclusion et perspectives

Retrouvez ce livre sur Business Intelligence avec SQL Server 2008 R2 - Ma&icirc;trisez les concepts et r&eacute;alisez un syst&egrave;me d&eacute;cisionnel: Amazon.fr: S&eacute;bastien Fantini: Livres@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lUjjoaZSL.@@AMEPARAM@@51lUjjoaZSL

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Hello,

Merci de bien vouloir nous communiquer le rsultat XML gnr par http://jerome.developpez.com/livres/editeurlivre/

m.s.
Fadace

----------

